# APRIL PHOTO CONTEST RULES



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2012)

March Photo Contest Theme: "MACRO"

Start taking your photos up close....or Macro. If you don't have a macro lens...(most do though)....you may crop close. Let's remember to be creative, serious, or funny...just don't forget to enter.

PRIZES: Here is a pic of the remaining prizes. When the voting for each contest begins, I will use a random # generator to determine which of the prizes will be awarded for that month. As the year progresses, and the prizes dwindle, I might be adding new prizes to the stash so that it keeps it interesting.




Good luck to all!


Rules:

You must have made at least 4 posts during March 2012.

1) Post a photo that you've taken that is Macro, or very close up. (cropping allowed if your lens isn't macro)
2) Photo does not have to be on the water.
3) Photo must be taken after April 1, 2012. (this is on an honor system guys....we're trusting you on this)
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) One entry per member
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand....you're cheating. :shock:
8) You must be the one that took the photo.

Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

Start date: Monday, April 2, 2012
End date: Monday, April 30th, 2012 (Midnight)

Rules subject to change.
*Post photos to the following thread:* https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=24806


----------

